# Light snow in CT



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Title says it all. Light storm in CT. Still not over yet but here's some pictures anyways.



















Cleaned the blade off before I went to the next place.

Sorry for the crappy video quality I was trying to hold the camera with one hand and run the truck with the other. Not sure why I'm breathing so heavily or if it's just my jacket making noise.



Note: This is all not for hire stuff just the places we've got to do like the company yard, our rental places, grandparents house, etc.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Is that an MC on a 350?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Yup thats an MC. You can tell cause at the top o the mold board the metal is "rolled" ove the angle.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Stik208;995950 said:


> Is that an MC on a 350?





GMCHD plower;996343 said:


> Yup thats an MC. You can tell cause at the top o the mold board the metal is "rolled" ove the angle.


Affirmative. 9' MC on an F350. I suggested an 8.5' hd but boss (dad) got a 9' MC. In all reality the truck handles it very well. It squats maybe 1.5" when it's raised and pushes it just fine. Little harder to turn the wheel with that much weight out front but it's really not bad.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thats quite a weighty plow.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That big of a plow and a brick drive seem like they wouldn't get along to well.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Banksy;997799 said:


> That big of a plow and a brick drive seem like they wouldn't get along to well.


It does just fine on it. That driveway was done EXTREMELY well though.

It was laid by my grandfather who sold and supervised install of tile and pavers for over 50 years. I haven't done any damage to that driveway with either of our old plow trucks, a Ford 2120 tractor with a loader on it or this truck. That tractor I'd raise the front tires off the ground and steer with the brakes to clean off the real hard packed stuff.

Actually I take that back. I ripped up the asphalt lip at the end of that driveway but the pavers are still perfect.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics


----------

